# Can you hunt coyote over a deer right now?



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Is this right?

Originally Posted by *Nealbopper*  
_Coyote bait. Goe get it before it all rots out. Steak it down. Grab your gun and sit back and get ready. Yotes are hungry and will come to just about anything now. Have tracks through my front yard._
Not to stir the speculative pot, but you can only hunt over game during their respectable seasons. Deer are not in season, so you can't coyote hunt over it as bait.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

My bad.......


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

That is a Fur Harvester/Trapping Reg.

I knew that roadkill was ok...from ASK the DNR...

Yes, you can hunt coyote over bait. If you are a trapper, however, please be reminded that the use of game animals (rabbits, grouse, deer, etc) as bait for trapping is prohibited.

Yes, for hunting purposes road killed animals may be used for bait. If you take possession, move or transport a road killed deer or bear carcass, a road killed permit must be acquired. The permit can be obtained from any law enforcement agency. A permit would not be required to simply hunt over a deer or bear carcass where it is found in the woods. Other road killed animals may be picked up only if the season is open and you have the appropriate license to possess the animal.

The carcass in question is from a left over Deer shot legally and using that remains as Bait. Which I believe IS legal. I just haven't found the Regulation regarding that.

Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I think I found the answer!

I don't believe that there is much of a difference between buthcered livestock and a processed Deer. Regardles of what month of the year.

Mitch

Coyote hunting, road killed deer, livestock, bait - Legal to use?







Question ---- 09/30/2002 06:47 PM ---------------------------------------------
If I get a permit for a road killed deer, can I use it for baiting in coyotes and hunting over the bait? If not, can I use dead livestock as bait to hunt coyotes?







Answer At 10/03/2002 08:46 AM we wrote - 

Both are legal for hunting coyotes.


----------



## retubjb (Sep 18, 2008)

According to the hunting/trapping guide, game animals can be used for bait during their open seasons.

Bait​Trappers may use game animals and game birds or their parts, lawfully taken and possessed, only during the open season for those animals or birds. No other game or protected animals or birds may be used as bait. Your bait should be placed where it is not visible to nontarget species such as owls, hawks and eagles.​


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Deer season is not open now.

The wording quoted apparently was changed this year. Has been discussion on this and other sites.

Maybe the CO will set us straight. Maybe we need to get the rule changed..


----------



## grouly925 (Dec 6, 2006)

I made the comment in the other post based on information I've seen here as well as the above excerpt from the hunting guide. The way it sounds, it would be illegal.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

The law does not prohibit a person from using the carcasses and parts thereof of game animals or game birds, lawfully taken and possessed during their open season, as bait for trapping. 
The car deer permit was initially issued for an individual to salvage the meat of a deer or bear for consumption. It has since evolved into what we have now. Guys tying them to trees or staking them down and hunting animals over them. As long as the individual can produce a permit upon request, a legally obtained car killed deer can be used for bait as an aid in predator hunting.​


----------

